# New to me Ariens 8hp



## TiminOhio (Dec 24, 2018)

Picked this up today for $50.00
Eh, I'm happy.. I believe it's a 1978. PO removed the tank due to bad gas a couple years ago, then got sick. So what you see (and as far as I know) is that it needs a tank bracket, primer bulb and probably other carburator knobs etc. 

I happy. Really happy that I was able to get it home and in the garage while the wife was at the store! Lol.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Very nice, I would have paid $50 just for the 32" front end with the cast iron gearbox!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think that's a great deal if you bought it for yourself. Lately they haven't been as saleable if flipping from what's been posted. 

.


----------



## TiminOhio (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes.. all for me!
I decided that I needed another snowblower... basically from hanging around this site.. 😀


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

1975 and 76 used the round bucket, 77 and later went to the Square Bucket. Good Score, I use the Same machine w/Modded Chute and Impeller seal. Needs a 10hp.


----------



## TiminOhio (Dec 24, 2018)

*New to me Ariens 8hp engine serial #'s*

So.. my research (so far) is correct? It's a 1978 ?

Where's the motor ID numbers? I've read to remove the top sheet metal cover to find the numbers... 

See attached pics.. besides the Mickey Mouse nest, I can't find any sticker and / or stamped numbers anywhere.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

To my untrained Ariens eye that bucket sure looks round to me so I say early machine.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Beast of a machine and Beast of a deal! :goodjob:


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, great find! She's a beast..
Could be 1976, '77 or '78.

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page7.html

If you can find engine numbers, that will help confirm it.

This is really among the *ultimate* orange & white Ariens! 
(They switched to orange and black in 1980)
Because of the cast iron gearbox, this makes this type IMO the pinnacle of the 1960's and 70's Orange and White Ariens snowblowers, as far as size, brute power and robustness is concerned. (That doesn't necessarily make it's "the best" model..from a practical standpoint, for many, smaller than this is better..but it's just the ultimate "Tim the tool man Taylor" Ariens of the 60's and 70's!  

(They did make orange & white 832's and 1032's until 1979, but with the aluminum gearbox..a small step down.)

(**correction** the 1978 and 1979 32 inch buckets *did* still have the cast iron gearbox! it was only the 24" bucket starting in 1979 that had the aluminum gearbox..
more detail later in this thread)

Great find! I love it..

Scot


----------



## TiminOhio (Dec 24, 2018)

Scot- Thanks for the reply. I was researching 'best older ariens' and really wasn't having much luck. Really was looking for a 1032 that needed work so I can screw around with it over the winter but as you know, this isn't the best time to find a cheap fixer upper. 

I did locate the engine numbers... on the pull start housing... exactly where they're supposed to be. I'm guessing the squirrel nest inside distracted me.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I believe where the power cord to elec. starter bolts on to shroud under the power cord(plastic male end with red button if it were still bolted on top of shroud) is usually the location of Tecumseh engine numbers..
If the shroud was repainted at all usually some sanding is needed to expose numbers. Keep it level do not press down just light left to right. 
Should expose stamped numbers if not visible there. 

Later Tecumseh's had stickers not stamped.


I did type this before your last response...glad you found it.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Wow, great find! She's a beast..
> Could be 1976, '77 or '78.
> 
> https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page7.html
> ...


I've Owned More than My Share of the Early 924 32" Machines, and Never Saw a 32 with an Aluminum Gearbox.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Your engine's birthday is Sept 19,1977. Made on line D @ Tecumseh.



https://www.partstree.com/parts/tec...0-155128d-tecumseh-4-cycle-horizontal-engine/


https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...ecumseh/4-cycle-horizontal/hm-80/hm80-155128d


HM80-155128D


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the engine data! That gives us the full story.
7262D
That says the engine was assembled at Tecumseh on the 262nd day of a year ending in 7. In this case, we know "year ending in 7" can only be 1977.

The 262nd day of the year is September 19th.
Thats fairly late, but we know from the bucket its not a 1979 model year, so it must be a 1978.
(You were right!)

The engine was made in Setember 1977, shipped to Ariens, who placed it on the snowblower, which then went on sale in October or November 1977, as a 1978 model year snowblower.

So, you have a 1978 model 924024. Nice!

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Jackmels said:


> I've Owned More than My Share of the Early 924 32" Machines, and Never Saw a 32 with an Aluminum Gearbox.


ah! thanks for the correction Jack,
I was thinking *all* 1979 Ariens had the aluminum gearbox..
was it only the 24" scoops then?

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

sscotsman said:


> ah! thanks for the correction Jack,
> I was thinking *all* 1979 Ariens had the aluminum gearbox..
> was it only the 24" scoops then?
> 
> Scot


yes, im replying to myself! 
I went and did some digging..
I knew this two years ago!  then promptly forgot it..

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/105537-new-me-ariens-70s-32-a-3.html

funny how that works..

Scot


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Great find, I have been using a 924024 for 6 plus years.
Try it with the 8 hp or put a newer 10 hp on it.
Excellent machines, work great,rarely break.
If you need any help , PM me, I have had mine all apart and had lots of fun with it.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

It May Not Have the Original Engine on it, so Engine's YOM does not Necessarily Correspond to the Snowblower's YOM. I thought the Square Buckets appeared in 77, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> 1975 and 76 used the round bucket, 77 and later went to the Square Bucket. Good Score, I use the Same machine w/Modded Chute and Impeller seal. Needs a 10hp.


I use the same machine as a backup...like Jack I put a 10 hp and tall chute and impeller kit.....They are really nice machines.


----------



## TiminOhio (Dec 24, 2018)

*New to me Ariens 8hp 924024*

Here's what I discovered so far:

1. Will need a upper fuel tank plate #34154.

2. Carburator linkage- The PO removed the sheet metal shroud (which I have). The carb. is one, I will need help sourcing the choke knob etc. Basically the stuff the PO removed in order to get the shroud off. That's what I'm missing.

3. Linkage- Drive linkage is disconnected at the control panel. I think the pieces and parts are there, just need to sit with a manual and figure it out. 

This is my second day of ownership so I'm still figuring the machine out and downloading / printing manuals, parts lists etc.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Jackmels said:


> It May Not Have the Original Engine on it, so Engine's YOM does not Necessarily Correspond to the Snowblower's YOM. I thought the Square Buckets appeared in 77, but I could be mistaken.


its always possible, but in this case I see no reason to suspect its not the original engine. The engine paint, condition, hp/size, model and serial number are all a perfect match to the snowblower model. Im totally convinced its the original engine.

Square buckets started in '79.

Scot


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

TiminOhio said:


> Here's what I discovered so far:
> 
> 1. Will need a upper fuel tank plate #34154.
> 
> ...


I have Obsolete Tecumseh and Ariens Parts Available. PM if Interested.


----------

